# massive medieval padlock



## hellize (Jun 6, 2018)

Good day,

I couldn't help myself and I have made another medieval padlock and here some pictures and small clip with it.

[video=youtube;hkQVkxgIFuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkQVkxgIFuI[/video]

This one is quite a bit larger and more massive that the first one, it could easily withstand a thermonuclear explosion  I also had room for a little decoration. You can compare them at the last picture.
It is 11 cm long, 6.5 cm wide and 2 cm thick.
Pm me if interested in one.

If you like it, please subscribe and share with your friends 
From now on, I will upload videos on youtube, hopefully every week.


----------



## tedg (Jun 7, 2018)

This is awesome! I recently retired and hope to be doing stuff soon. Thanks for posting stuff like this.


----------



## hellize (Jun 7, 2018)

tedg said:


> This is awesome! I recently retired and hope to be doing stuff soon. Thanks for posting stuff like this.



Thanks and you are quite welcome! 
Hope you will have lots of fun tinkering.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm still looking for examples of the massive medieval chastity belt... :-o


----------



## hellize (Jun 14, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> I'm still looking for examples of the massive medieval chastity belt... :-o



Hehehe... maybe one day


----------

